

Show HN: Nexus Notifier. Get an email when the Nexus 4 is in stock again. - adambard
http://nexusnotifier.herokuapp.com/

======
3825
Would you mind sharing how your program works?

~~~
DevAccount
Probably scrapes the google devices page, checks for "sold out" message
existence and renders response accordingly.

